# Whats the best Kahr CCW from your experience



## drew0002 (Mar 9, 2009)

I just put a Kahr PM9 on layaway and want to make sure i made the right choice. Dont get me wrong it it going to be a kahr that i buy but i am torn between the MK9, PM9, and CW9. These seem like close to the same guns but MK9 is all metal. PM9 is poly with stainlees slide and chrome in certain places. And CW9 is poly with stainlees slide just comes in black or gun blue not sure what kahr calls it. Anyway didi get it right are there any other differences? I know the MK9 is heavier but not alot when u figure that weight will help in perceived recoil. Well tell me your thoughts. I am not worried about the money but whats the real difference between the PM9 and CW9 besides $200+ and the finish. 

Thanks in advance for any help. I know it boils down to preference but these three guns are close to the same except small differences.


CZ SP-01
SIG P239 SAS GEN. 2 40cal.
Bersa Thunder 380


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The PM-9 is great, if it fits your hand, and if you don't want to swap grip stocks out. All the Kahrs are accurate, and usually very dependable, after 200-300 rounds.

I prefer the all-steel models (MK and K series) because I like CT laser grips on a short-barreled self-defense type gun, but that's just my particular preference. I have owned the PM-9 and the P-45, and both are outstanding carry guns. I currently have a K-9 with laser grips, and it is my favorite, of the three I have owned.


----------



## timc (Feb 22, 2009)

Most of the time I carry a full size 1911 but I wanted another small gun for summer time carry. My choice was the MK9 Elite03. You are correct about the extra weight taking off some of the recoil which makes the all stainless MK9 a pleasure to shoot. I did make a couple changes on mine when I got it; I added the wood grips, installed a stainless guide rod and added a grip extension for the mag.

I was on the fence about the PM9 and the MK9 and I prefer all steel pistols. If I was going to use it for a full time carry weapon it probably would have been my choice but for the purpose I needed the MK9 was it.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

Since you are talking about concealed carry, go with the lighter one.


----------



## wampus (Nov 17, 2008)

If the PM-9 fits your hand it is a great CCW weapon. I find the PM-9 grip just a bit to short for me so I carry the P-9 which I love.


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

You will have to qualify my comments as I do not carry. I previously owned a P9, and now own a K9. The stainless steel framed models are a little heavier, but they do absorb recoil better, and I feel that they also have better balance. My K9 has been a fantastic pistol from day one, amazing accuracy for a small pistol and no hiccups.


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

The only one I have is the PM9. It shoots well and with the polymer frame is well suited to concealed carry.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have the PM9 and carry it always. I added a grip extension to the short mag and it really helped the feel. I got the grip extensions (pair) off of Ebay for about $12 including shipping. The PM9 feels good in my hand, shoots well, is reliable, and probably most important, conceals well and is very easy to carry which means I carry it all the time. I looked at the CW9 and the PM9. In the end I opted for the extra $ and the smaller gun for CCW. I would definitely do it again.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

As far as the polymer guns, you mentioned the pm9 and cw9. You left out the p9, which is the 3 1/2" version of the pm9 (the 'm' standing for micro making it a 3''). The cw9 is a 3 1/2"(actually 3.6 in) polymer, but with a few differences from the p9, making it a more budget friendly version of the p9. The p9 has polygonal rifling, adjustable front as well as rear sights, and I believe the finish is a little different, and, If I'm not mistaken the p9 and pm9 have a slightly better trigger than the cw9. 

Hope that didn't confuse, Kahr.com is pretty easy to navigate and has all the information on all the guns. Personally I have the p9, and love it. Have fun.


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah the CW9 is in the class as the P9, the pm9 and cw9 are not the same size. the cw9 differs from the p9 in the bevels on the slide, conventional rifling instead of polygonal as mentioned above, the front sight, the engraving on the slide being less fancy, and a molded take down pin insted of machined, those are the only differences. kahr's page shows a side by side comparative picture. I'll vouch that the p9 is a sweet unit


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

So slim, shoots so straight... just put one in your hand and aim at something, you'll fall in love with it!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I have the PM9 and really like it. If I had known Kahr made the MK9 at the time I would have bought it instead as it is a bit heavier and will probably handle the recoil a bit better.

Don't get me wrong, I really like the PM9 but the comment above is just my .02


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't have any experience with Kahr weapons other than the cw9. I love it. I've always owned larger and heavier weapons until I got my CCL. I have a Walther ppk/s I first started carrying but that pistol is very heavy for it's size. I came across the CW9 in my local gunshop. It's about the same size as the PPK/S but much lighter and easier to carry. Very slim and easy to manage. I've put a few hundred rounds through it with no jams and is very accurate.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My personal experience, having carried a PM-9, a P-45, and a K-9, is that all of them are too large for a pocket pistol, unless you wear baggy khakis or cargo pants all the time. I'm a blue jeans guy, so that equals no pocket carry, with any of them, for me.

Once you have established that you cannot carry it in your pocket, the smallest size, and least weight become less important factors, because your next best carry option is IWB, which permits you to handle a little more weight and a larger 'footprint.' 

So, in my opinion, a true pocket gun is something the size of an LCP or Keltec P3AT, and anything bigger is an IWB gun, for which the larger, heavier K-9 is great, and is a little easier to shoot than the PM or MK.

Of course, once you start 'extrapolating' in this manner, it never ends. I actually carry a CZ RAMI more often than anything else, because it is the same size as the K-9 (except width) holds 11 (or 15, w/mag extension) and I shoot it much better, because the trigger reach is correct for my hand.


----------

